# Does planted aquarium dosn't need filter at all?



## Joswan

Hey I just healed my tradedy tank, atank which had been through parasite problem, famine, phosphate toxic, temperature and lightning problem. Thank God my tank is in process of healing right now, all my fishes swims happily, my plant stop yellowing and grow a stem, I kind of relieve with the result.
I dont use aquarium filter for a while, I heard that plant do a better job filtering my aquarium.
Question is: How long that process could extend? Does a planted aquarium is self-circulating and doesn't need filter at all?

I got mixed answers from yahoo, some of them suggest a filter, some aren't.
It's really confusing 

and also, I turn on my lighting every night and turn it off in the morning, yes I switch the cycle but do plants adjusting themselves or do they can't be time-fooled?

Thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Newt

Yes, you want a filter to at least make a current and to culture anerobic bacteria and filter out organic wastes. You do not need carbon. You are actually better off w/o carbon.

I believe plants do adjust to a time cycle. Why do I say this >>> because my Rotala rotundifolia will begin to close up its leaves especially at the tips during the dusk light period. It seems to know that lights out is right around the corner.


----------



## Joswan

Thanks Newt! If It's relieving to know that plants adjust themselves to lightning! And I think I know what to do know, thanks


----------



## Diana K

Your light/dark schedule is fine, I have seen some tests that indicate that certain species of plants do not seem to need a 'dark' or 'night' cycle at all, so run the lights when they suit you. 

Aquariums seem to do better with some form of water circulation. This does not have to involve a formal filter, though that is a good way to remove debris from the tank. 
You could use a power head with just a sponge over the intake to keep the debris from fouling the blades. Treat this sponge as a filter, and clean it weekly or as needed. Rinse it in water removed from the tank. 

Some water circulation improves the availability of nutrients including carbon (CO2) to the plants.


----------



## Joswan

Thanks Diana for the infos.
Yes, I think planted aquarium needs special filter that doesn't use carbon so it won't filter the nutrients needed by plants. I consider make my own filter inggredients using cotton/foam + ammonia chips. Any suggestion for making a well suited filter for planted tank?


----------



## ukigumo11

I have a tank which has run filterless for about 1 year. It is heavily planted and lightly stocked with fish. I use circulation pumps to move the water. I would think that one factor would be how heavily stocked and how heavily planted your tank was. When I've tried to measure ammonia or nitrates (before I started dosing with fertilizers) they were always below the sensitivity of my test kit.


----------



## ObiQuiet

ukigumo11 said:


> I have a tank which has run filterless for about 1 year.


I'm interested in debris accumulation in your tank -- I also run filterless. Does debris accumulate and you have to vaccuum the substrate, or is your fish load light enough that this doesn't happen?

Thank you!


----------



## ukigumo11

I do not vacuum the gravel, however, I do remove dead/dying plant leaves. My fish load is extremely light though. My tank is 100gallons (but only 2/3rds filled) and it is stocked with 2 siamese algae eaters and 5 cardinal tetras. I guess I like plants more than fish...


----------



## jerrybforl

Ive always had filter on my tank but would it be completely necessary. I mean if you keep a cleaning schedule and clean once a week. Keep powerheads for movement. and doesnt the bacteria culture in the substrate itself?


----------



## niko

No, you do not need a filter. Actually you don't need water movement either. 

Same goes for supplemental CO2.

That may sound as a joke but it's true.

Only catch is - what plants you want to grow? And make sure the tank is not overstocked with fish. 10 neon tetras in a 55 is about right to be safe, no more. Chosing right makes things simple. 

Also you need to be completely consistent with your fish feeding and water changes. 

On a funny note - here in Texas we are about to get rid of all our planted tanks because all of tropical aquatic plants will be labeled illegal by the end of January 2011. Then we can surely try to have special kind of tanks - no filters, no water movement, no CO2, no plants. And discuss this hobby with what's left.. 

--Nikolay


----------



## jerrybforl

Wow Niko sorry to hear that. Im from Texas as well. I live here in Miami and they tried to do that but was shot down based on the fact that the exotic pet/plant hobby brings in billions of dollars in revenue each year.


----------



## geeks_15

I have a ten gallon NPT with no filter and no water movement. It has been running since Sept. 2010 and I have done no water changes. Tests for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate have always been below the threshold of the tests. I keep 4 harlequin rasboras and a pair of apisto cacatuoides in the tank and the tank is filled with easy plants.

No problems so far. The apistos are young and do seem to be growing slower than their siblings which are in more conventional and larger planted tanks. But they look good and act healthy.


----------



## ukigumo11

While water movement may not be absolutely necessary, for growing plants it would be better to have some type of water circulation. I have tanks that are filterless, however, I either use circulation pumps or powerheads to circulate the water.


----------

